# Love is pointless



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2015)

Let's talk about how love is pointless, and, ultimately, being TOO nice is a bad thing.  Also how *most* of us don't know what we want to do in life, and don't know if it will get any better.  We will all grow up, grow old, and then die like we were born: Cold, by ourselves, and, ultimately, alone... :/


Hooray for depressing threads.. woo....

EDIT: Now read that back to me in a deep feminine british voice you hear narrating one of those wildlife documentaries.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 25, 2015)

Sounds like someone was beaten with the love stick and had the whole tree fall on them..


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 25, 2015)

Oh my goodness! Someone that speaks my language! LOL, but really, if you think about that from a scientific stand point, every one is just going to die and life is meaningless...


----------



## tokkio (Jun 25, 2015)

heh.... i agree with that though 

and yeah being too nice sucks a lot.. because if you're too nice then people just take advantage of it, and sometimes even manipulate you to do stuff you don't even want to do and say **** like "oh come on you're nice right?". and the crappiest thing too is when they use your kindness to guilt trip you like "aw i thought you were nice.." like????!!!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!!? frickifikrnf just stop pls lmao


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2015)

tokkio said:


> heh.... i agree with that though
> 
> and yeah being too nice sucks a lot.. because if you're too nice then people just take advantage of it, and sometimes even manipulate you to do stuff you don't even want to do and say **** like "oh come on you're nice right?". and the crappiest thing too is when they use your kindness to guilt trip you like "aw i thought you were nice.." like????!!!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!!? frickifikrnf just stop pls lmao



YES.  This is exactly my point.  If you're too nice you'll get taken advantage of.  You'll get slapped away like how Chowder's tongue was going straight up towards some ice cream, but Mr. Fugu (that balloon guy) slapped it sideways in that one episode of Chowder.


----------



## Miharu (Jun 25, 2015)

Completely agreed with tokkio. Also when you are just nice, people think you like them as in love/relationship wise....x:  



Spoiler



I honestly can't say anything about love part, since I am currently in a relationship with my boyfriend <3 (Almost 3 years horray!~ <3 )


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2015)

umm excuse u love is amazing it just takes 4eva to find


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 25, 2015)

Oh god. I've apparently been too nice to a guy before (just saying hi when I see him...), and he was sure I liked him in a romantic way so asked me to some dance with flowers and everything. 

He even talked to one of my friends about it, who told him _not_ to do it.


----------



## WonderK (Jun 25, 2015)

Love is an adventure when you find the right person. There is someone for everyone out there. You just need to find that person. Traverse mountains, oceans, and wild lands to find this person. It'll be worth it in the end. I can assure you that.


----------



## Esphas (Jun 25, 2015)

if you can turn being nice on and off then youre probably faking it. also theres a difference between being nice and letting people taking advantage of you. would also like to add that life is definitely not pointless for myself at least. being a believer of the eternalism approach to time the past versions of me from previous times still exist. if every version of me lives including the me who types this then death is irrelevant then i really have no fear of dying alone


----------



## piichinu (Jun 25, 2015)

Esphas said:


> if you can turn being nice on and off then youre probably faking it. also theres a difference between being nice and letting people taking advantage of you. would also like to add that life is definitely not pointless for myself at least. being a believer of the eternalism approach to time the past versions of me from previous times still exist. if every version of me lives then death is irrelevant including the me who types this then i really have no fear of dying alone


nice guys always finish last 

- - - Post Merge - - -

i welcome death because i wont know if im dead also i dunno about u but i plan on having friends when im older u know wat i mean

anyway romantic love isnt an issue for me


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes, we will ultimately, grow up, grow old and die, so we should spend our one life we have the way we want. Life is too short to be sad and complaining about it, we should spend our time being as happy as possible and in a way we feel comfortable. Yes, it inevitable that some bad things will happen, heart break may occur, but you shouldn't give up, I believe there is always someone out there for you and life is too short to mope about it so we should try again. 

Moments before we die, we should be able to look back and think "I have enjoyed my life, it was well lived". We can't waste the one chance we got, especially considering there are people out there who live in poverty and/or have terrible life chances and may not be able to have a happy life, so we should consider ourself lucky and cherish the fact we have the chance to have a good life.

Being loving is something I try to do, it is very hard at time when I see people I don't like or who are extremely mean and you just want to rip their faces off... Haha. But I try to be the better person and ignore the haters and just focus on being nice to those who will approve it.

(I kinda went on a rant)


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jun 25, 2015)

wait now hold on! 

Love is not pointless. It's good for other people. Love, true love, is selfless. It benefits the recipient. However, expecting to be loved and wanting to be loved is pointless, I agree. One should condition himself (herself) to become self reliant. But never be too cold to love someone who loves you back


----------



## piichinu (Jun 25, 2015)

Space Dandy said:


> YES.  This is exactly my point.  If you're too nice you'll get taken advantage of.


unless you be aggressive. b e aggressive. b e a g g r e s s i v e. whoopin the house down, show them who's the leader


----------



## Esphas (Jun 25, 2015)

piimisu said:


> nice guys always finish last
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


ikr like i think its ridiculous to think having someone who loves you romantically is so important that you ignore all the friends you have and claim that youre dying alone because thats just not true?


----------



## piichinu (Jun 25, 2015)

Esphas said:


> ikr like i think its ridiculous to think having someone who loves you romantically is so important that you ignore all the friends you have and claim that youre dying alone because thats just not true?


my god yea like that one chick at starbucks with the flower crown and crop top


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jun 25, 2015)

you can't blame people. attraction is an unreasonable and mind-altering feeling. It's unlike other connections to people ya know?


----------



## tamagotchi (Jun 25, 2015)

its whatever


----------



## kayleee (Jun 25, 2015)

Love is definitely not pointless and once you find your person (if you're talking about romantic love) your mind will change completely 

Also love in general is not pointless. feeling platonic love for a friend or family member or pet is like the best feeling ever soo I'm not sure about this thread


----------



## pillow bunny (Jun 25, 2015)

you know what's more pointless than love? literally everything else


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 25, 2015)

This thread really needs to take some anti depressants.


----------



## Tao (Jun 25, 2015)

Space Dandy said:


> EDIT: Now read that back to me in a deep feminine british voice you hear narrating one of those wildlife documentaries.



If you're gonna fantasize about a wild-life documentary narrator to read your paragraph's, don't just go for some nameless person. Go for Attenborough! Go big or go home!


----------



## Geoni (Jun 25, 2015)

For you, thread. 

But no, really, a lot of the discussion here seems to shout 'life is pointless' more than 'love is pointless'. Life is pointless until you make a point out of it, even if everything is fleeting that makes it all the more important if it's enjoyable. Love isn't exactly pointless btw, but it's an abstract term and means nothing until you make it concrete through your actions, creations, decisions, and sacrifices. To me it's a synonym for dedication. And lots of good for lots of people comes from dedication. So long as you're not dedicated to something terrible.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 25, 2015)

i dont rly understand why people care if their lives are pointless? im just here to get rich and have all the stuff i want


----------



## Esphas (Jun 25, 2015)

piimisu said:


> i dont rly understand why people care if their lives are pointless? im just here to get rich and have all the stuff i want


not myself in particular but i think a lot of people long for a purpose. if anything i think your life being pointless just gives you more freedom

- - - Post Merge - - -

plus value is decided by our opinions theres no real definition of pointless


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 25, 2015)

What would we be if we didn't have emotions? If sadness, happiness, anger, fear, etc didn't exist? We'd be robots. Life would be boring. Love is just another part of life that makes us human and unique from each other. 

So no, I don't think that love is pointless because it's just another deep emotion that makes us human. It's something else that people have in common and brings people together, whether it's with family, friends or whoever. 

If you're finding life_ itself _ pointless then you're in the wrong place. Live. _Make_ it worth your while. Try something new (not drugs), and if you screw up or embarrass yourself then just remember; one day you'll be dead and it won't matter anymore.  Just keep moving forward.

Also, the topic of this thread is all over the place lmao. Life, love or kindness?


----------



## TarzanGirl (Jun 25, 2015)

Have you been reading the poem "Solitude?" You should just try figuring out what you want to do with your life and then do it. I didn't know what I wanted to do for years so I joined the military and when I got out 7 years later, I went to school and changed my major a few times and then I finally think I figured it out. When I start my career I think it will all be worth it. I think if you have a reasonable amount of competence and motivation you can do anything. Don't be too discouraged. I agree that everything seems pointless if you think about it too much, so just do what makes you happy. If I think too much about the world and whatever, I get terribly depressed, so I try not to think about it often. I have never had an issue with being too nice though. Maybe you would be happier as more of a *****.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 25, 2015)

I think love is everything. Without love, there is no meaning to life. I have no trouble believing in the importance of love and it's something I must always surround myself with and emit to others. I think love is life and life is love.


----------



## boujee (Jun 25, 2015)

Life is all what you make of it.
If you're sad, then you're going to continue being sad if you don't change your mindset. Same with any other negative emotion.
If you find love pointless then guess what? It's going to remain pointless to you cause that's what you think of it. 
Hey, I don't know what's your past love was like or if you ever experience love, who knows?
Base on the couples of replies I've seen and what you stated, that you have to be nice to get love?
I was myself if I like someone, I'm not going to change up just to impress you. Even in my past relationships, I was myself. That's being comfortable. If me and my partner are comfortable with each other, that's bliss. If I'm nervous all the time or feeling flustered, that's not comfortable. It's not even cute either. But it all depends on your cup of tea.


----------



## Esphas (Jun 25, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Life is all what you make of it.


preach omg


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jun 25, 2015)

Honestly these threads sound like depressed people wrote them. But okay I'll bite

I forgot who said it here already, cause I was skimming through it. But basically they seemed to say "If you look at it from a scientific viewpoint" Well here's me trying to be scientific *puts on shades and labcoat on, reading off clipboard* "So. You're saying Love is pointless, if we didn't have love on Earth. Nobody would be breathing right now because who wants to have Sex with someone they don't love. So love is therefore NOT pointless, otherwise you're either A) a prostitute B) a slut or D) all of the above ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)" *takes shades off, throws away clipboard, rips up the labcoat*

Therefore love is not pointless.
Again you all sound depressed like what the F-U-C-K is up with that.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Besides, would you rather have every single country bombing each other? I view love as understanding, care, and trust. That's what love means to me, and probably a lot of people. Because you need Understanding, Care, and Trust to Love. If nobody had Love, half the world (or more) would probably be destroyed due to lack of Love.


----------



## Pharaoh (Jun 25, 2015)

I don't really give a **** about finding someone to love or someone that loves me, or spending my life with other people. Ultimately I am the one that can fulfill my life and give it meaning, it's nobody else's job to do that. As for dying alone, well, that's a given, even if you do have a significant other or a family, chances are you won't be together all the time 24/7 anyway.


----------



## himeki (Jun 25, 2015)

Pharaoh said:


> chances are you won't be together all the time 24/7 anyway.



i think you would be in the presence of a stalker/ would be a stalker if you spend 24/7 with someone


----------



## Esphas (Jun 25, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> Honestly these threads sound like depressed people wrote them. But okay I'll bite
> 
> I forgot who said it here already, cause I was skimming through it. But basically they seemed to say "If you look at it from a scientific viewpoint" Well here's me trying to be scientific *puts on shades and labcoat on, reading off clipboard* "So. You're saying Love is pointless, if we didn't have love on Earth. Nobody would be breathing right now because who wants to have Sex with someone they don't love. So love is therefore NOT pointless, otherwise you're either A) a prostitute B) a slut or D) all of the above ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)" *takes shades off, throws away clipboard, rips up the labcoat*
> 
> ...


i think love is a good thing but i dont think its right to justify it with sex. i think if two people really love each other the love wouldnt need sex to thrive. i understand what youre saying but i dont think reproduction is all that important either when it comes to love


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 25, 2015)

Depends on what stage of life you are in, love can be a great waste of time, and, quite useless.


----------



## Brackets (Jun 25, 2015)

I think love is a good thing. Even if you break up, that doesn't mean it was pointless. You had fun while it lasted, and probably learnt a lot too.

Also, life isn't necessarily pointless - I mean no, there isn't some ultimate goal that life is for, but life is what you make of it.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 25, 2015)

Being too nice isn't a bad thing lol?

Maybe if you're being "too nice" with the people you're surrounded by and they're taking advantage of you then you should question their actions instead of your own.

It's exactly the same as "this girl's really horrible to us all the time, it must be out fault" only opposite.  

Love isn't pointless. Odds are that most of you guys are too young to even know what love even is. Like I even remember when I was like 15 and I used to send my close female friend messages like "I think I'm in love with you" on freaking msn and thought those feelings were legit


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jun 25, 2015)

Esphas said:


> i think love is a good thing but i dont think its right to justify it with sex. i think if two people really love each other the love wouldnt need sex to thrive. i understand what youre saying but i dont think reproduction is all that important either when it comes to love



I don't know if what I'm about to say will even make sense, but. I was just giving an example as to why love isn't entirely 'pointless.' I mean no, you don't _have_ to have sex in order to love someone else, you can do other things, and you would still love that person. Sex isn't the only thing that you can do with someone you love. Don't know if this makes sense, still.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, usually you don't have sex with someone unless your in love. If you do, that's weird. But still, Sex isn't automatically Love. I hope I'm making sense here.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 25, 2015)

I sometimes think it's all entirely stupid how people perceive "love". I mean, at the end of the day we're creatures andthe sole purpose of our existence is to pass on our genes and prolong our species for as long as possible, like every other living thing on the planet.

Like from a foreign non-human perspective love must seem a totally stupid concept.


----------



## Sugilite (Jun 25, 2015)

This whole post sounds like how someone just got dump sound like 
"I hate love yadda yadda"


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 25, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> Also, usually you don't have sex with someone unless your in love. If you do, that's weird. But still, Sex isn't automatically Love. I hope I'm making sense here.



Not necessarily. In today's society where _some_ people like to "hook up" with other people for "one-night-stands", make the idea of sex without love less alien.


----------



## rev1175 (Jun 25, 2015)

Being born into this world, living however long you get to live, and eventually dying is something that happens to everybody. It's not some kind of dark fate, it's not some punishment, it's literally just something that happens. So if someone happens to get to see what, 50, 60, 70 years, and eventually goes away, that's some reason not to enjoy the time you get? You're saying that in that time, I shouldn't go outside, see what I can, find someone who I like enough to spend my time with, and go take the best opportunities while I still can? All because I'll clock out sooner or later? Honestly that's kind of sounds backwards to me. That should be the reason to life to your fullest! Get outside, go do what you want with your life, and fall in love with that person you're so close to! There's nothing that makes it "pointless" other than you _making_ it pointless. 

This thread is so god damn edgy.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 25, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> I don't know if what I'm about to say will even make sense, but. I was just giving an example as to why love isn't entirely 'pointless.' I mean no, you don't _have_ to have sex in order to love someone else, you can do other things, and you would still love that person. Sex isn't the only thing that you can do with someone you love. Don't know if this makes sense, still.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, usually you don't have sex with someone unless your in love. If you do, that's weird. But still, Sex isn't automatically Love. I hope I'm making sense here.



Wait until you go to Uni or College and your opinion will change


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Life is all what you make of it.
> If you're sad, then you're going to continue being sad if you don't change your mindset. Same with any other negative emotion.
> If you find love pointless then guess what? It's going to remain pointless to you cause that's what you think of it.
> Hey, I don't know what's your past love was like or if you ever experience love, who knows?
> ...



This is true, but isn't it also true that, in some situations or times, changing your mindset can be extremely difficult?  It takes a lot of effort and most of it is mental I've heard to change how you feel about something.  If you are stuck in a rut and don't know what to do in life, then it's hard to commit yourself to doing something to get where you want to be, and what steps it takes to get there, etc., etc.

EDIT: Talking about both life, love, and death here.

EDIT: Nothing is certain in life, so then ... what's the point in trying?


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jun 25, 2015)

Yui Z said:


> Not necessarily. In today's society where _some_ people like to "hook up" with other people for "one-night-stands", make the idea of sex without love less alien.



And yeah I was gonna say that, but I didn't want to be offensive.


----------



## boujee (Jun 25, 2015)

Space Dandy said:


> This is true, but isn't it also true that, in some situations or times, changing your mindset can be extremely difficult?  It takes a lot of effort and most of it is mental I've heard to change how you feel about something.  If you are stuck in a rut and don't know what to do in life, then it's hard to commit yourself to doing something to get where you want to be, and what steps it takes to get there, etc., etc.
> 
> EDIT: Talking about both life, love, and death here.
> 
> EDIT: Nothing is certain in life, so then ... what's the point in trying?



That's because you're not use to it. Yes, it may take some time and EFFORT but it'll be worth it. Seeing from your response, that's your mindset and you haven't change it. Life can be uncertain, but that's life. Life will beat you down to the ground if you let it. Would you rather live a life that you at least enjoy or spending your time wasting on the what ifs or the what afters.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 25, 2015)

Spoiler: Open


----------



## Geoni (Jun 25, 2015)

Space Dandy said:


> EDIT: Nothing is certain in life, so then ... what's the point in trying?



You're not entitled to anything, is the thing. This is one of life's harsh lessons. There are only a few certain things in life (mostly scientific law) but when it comes to your personal life, just because some goal of yours isn't certain doesn't mean it isn't possible - but you're going to have to try and pay attention to everyone/everything involved if you want higher chances of attaining that goal. If you find yourself moping around/hopeless/unmotivated, then the first step is practicing discipline in your daily life. Do, don't just think.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2015)

I see... From hearing all of the responses the general consensus is that love as well as emotions are an important necessity in life, and you'll only ever get somewhere if you make it happen.  It isn't certain, but it is well-rewarding if you make your goals happen.  I am thankful for everyone's advice.  I am normally a bright person, but I have had some losses recently and went through a series of unfortunate events.  I haven't been out of my room in a couple days except for when I have to go to work.  _However,_  I am going to try and put myself out there more, as well as go towards the goals I originally planned to follow.  I am going back to training in karate after having put it on hold for several months, and am going for a degree in Computer Science, instead of curving towards a Psychology degree.  These are what my parents want and I want knowing I'll make way more money in the future with a degree in Computer Science.  I am going to take life with one hand and make it my own with the other!  I ultimately decide whether something's pointless or not.  It's an opinion, not fact.  I've got a determination of fire in my eyes and this time it's not going away!  Thank you guys, I can see it now.  Love isn't pointless... It's one of the necessary emotions that sets apart from other non-human creatures.  We were given consciousness and souls and emotions are part of that.  Without love in this world we would of destroyed each other centuries ago.  I can see it now, love is something that ties people together.  I see a future set before us, one where all walk towards it, hand in hand...

I am going to request a lock on this thread now seeing as it will only spew forth negativity.  Thank you guys for your advice.


----------



## Kissyme100 (Jun 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Completely agreed with tokkio. Also when you are just nice, people think you like them as in love/relationship wise....x:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg, I can totally agree with the "being too nice thing". This guy has had the biggest crush on me for like 3 years and I had to turn him down recently. I tried to turn him down before but because I naturally tend to sugar coat anything related to bad news... He didn't get the message the first time. 

Kind of a long story but I'm willing to share if anyone is interested.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 26, 2015)

Kissyme100 said:


> Omg, I can totally agree with the "being too nice thing". This guy has had the biggest crush on me for like 3 years and I had to turn him down recently. I tried to turn him down before but because I naturally tend to sugar coat anything related to bad news... He didn't get the message the first time.
> 
> Kind of a long story but I'm willing to share if anyone is interested.



ah that sucks :/ im the same way, i tend to sugar coat things, so its hard to actually communicate bad news to a person.


----------



## Opal (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't agree. Yes, we're all going to die, but that doesn't mean that u can't enjoy life while ur still here. Being too nice isn't the same thing as love. If ur nice to someone, it doesn't mean you love them. Personally, I think love is when you find a person you trust and care for enough to the point where you would give up ur life for them. Life is more fun when you have someone to share it with. I've never been in love before so my opinion might change, but for now that's what I think of it


----------



## Damien Collier (Jun 26, 2015)

There's this guy from fifth grade (yes, elementary school, it's been years since I was in that school district, let alone even middleschool) that still tells everyone who will listen that me and him will "get married and play pokemon by the fire." 

Like, I guess I just didn't say "no" to him mean-ly enough when he asked me to like three dances in the seventh grade. Because he thinks I'm playing hard to get by moving 40 miles away and not making any effort to talk to him YEARS later, for what reason? Because I was nice to him? Nasty as hell.


----------



## himeki (Jun 26, 2015)

Love is the most pointless thing ever. Why would you waste so much of your life on a person who will most likely betray you? It's honestly a waste. I don't understand.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 26, 2015)

Insert dumb quote below.. this one is from Ernest Hemingway:


'It is good to have an end to journey toward; but it is the journey that matters, in the end.'


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 26, 2015)

Well to me, I don't find love to be pointless.

And what I think a lot of people seem to forget is that LOVE cannot just be confined to one single category. Most people associate love with romantic love, but there are all different kinds of it. Platonic love and family love are examples. 

Even if you don't love somebody romantically, that does not mean it's completely pointless. If things don't work out then chances are it probably was never meant to be, and it was probably not going to be that great anyway. You can still have friends who you love dearly. Friends are always important. It feels like it's just in human nature to want to have companions and relationships with other people. And friends are important! Perhaps more than family members or lovers. 

I don't personally find it to be pointless. If you have dated someone but realised, hey, things didn't work out and I'm sad about that, it doesn't mean the whole thing was pointless. Sadly, most relationships don't last forever, for one reason or another. Usually the endings are bitter and can leave people feeling sour about it, but honestly I think it's down to how YOU choose to perceive it. If you end a relationship with someone, if you CHOOSE to think positively instead of pessimistically, you'll be able to look back on it fondly and remember the good memories you shared. You'll have learned new things and matured. If you look back on it negatively, well, chances are it would seem pointless. I think in some certain scenarios, perhaps when a relationship has ended due to dramatic circumstances, then it's fair enough to look back on them negatively. BUT even so, moving on from it will only make you a stronger person as you learn how to cope with intense emotions. It isn't pointless! Even when love is negative it isn't pointless.


----------



## Chris (Jun 26, 2015)

There's more to life than just being born, growing up, and then dying. That is merely existing and there's more to life than just that - and the younger you are, the harder that can be to see. 

What gets me through anything is to think about what will come at the end of the current stage. Things aren't going to remain the same way they are now forever - and if you really feel that way, and you don't like what you see, then you need to change the direction you're going in yourself. Parents and society will only guide you so far, you need to be active and take control. If you can't do that now (e.g. you're a minor and confined by parents and mandatory schooling) then it's the future you should be focusing on and how you can best start preparing for it in order to have the best chances possible in order to pursue the things you want - whether that be social goals, hobbies, further education/career, etc. If you don't know what you want that's not a bad thing either: you don't _need_ to have it all figured out.

As for love, it depends on how you're defining it. If you're basing it purely off romantic love and what is portrayed in Hollywood movies and popular fiction books, then that's just an ideal that very few people's relationships actually emulate - and if something appears eternally unobtainable then of course it feels pointless to aim towards it. 

There are four people in my life I would say I love. Two are family, one is a platonic friendship of 20 years, and the fourth is my boyfriend. I've other close friends of course, but they're the four people who I'd do absolutely anything I can for no matter what. They're the people whose opinions truly matter and I will fight hard to keep them in my life - and if they have a criticism about me then I will genuinely try to think it through. If I upset them I can't get it out of my head until it's set straight - it overtakes everything else and I work as hard as I can to try and improve the situation even if it involves setting aside my own pride and realising that yes I'm to blame. I'm admittedly pretty stubborn so that's a challenge in itself, but if it needs to be done then so be it. There is absolutely nothing worth losing the people I love over.


----------



## Esphas (Jun 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Love is the most pointless thing ever. Why would you waste so much of your life on a person who will most likely betray you? It's honestly a waste. I don't understand.


im not liking the concept you guys are having that love has to be romantic or sexual


----------



## piichinu (Jun 26, 2015)

Esphas said:


> im not liking the concept you guys are having that love has to be romantic or sexual


ikr? Especially for people like me, it's really annoying


----------



## Sugilite (Jun 26, 2015)

LMAO @ the people saying relationships have to be sexual in order to be in love 
People can be asexual and are in love, it's romantic feelings of interest that goes into that play, which could lead up to sexual things because of romantic feelings. Stop saying romantic "and". It all leads out 
Just becauE you experience a whole hand full of break ups and your mindset is being lonely forever then go for it 
Not everyone is you or will ever be you. People don't know how to love, it's easy to say " I love you" like "How are you" now a days.


----------



## Rizies (Jun 26, 2015)

Personally, I don't think love is pointless.  

As some of the users have mentioned, love is a term that can be loosely defined and the fact that there is no one set definition of what love is.  I personally believe that love has three elements to it, romantic, platonic, and unconditional.  Romantic love, to me, is something that can be shared with a boyfriend or girlfriend - which is often most associated with sex or other sexual acts.  Platonic love would be a love with friendships that develop over time.  And unconditional love is a type of love that you family can give, where it doesn't matter who you become or what you do, they will always love you.

Now with that being said, every relationship a person has doesn't fall directly into one category.  There are some instances where there are more dominant traits, such as you won't have any romantic love with your siblings.  For my example, my fianc? is my best friend and we share a level of platonic love.  However, we are obviously more than friends and we share romantic love between us.  He is also the love of my life, he's a part of my family  - and I will love him no matter what.  That's where the form of the unconditional love.  The amount of different types of love varies between each different relationships.  

Over time, everything changes.  Life would be boring if there was no change.  The seasons change, you change as a person, relationships change and so does the types of love within that relationship.  Friends stop talking, your significant other cheats on you (or you cheat on them), family members have their own issues - it's all part of life.  Change is inevitable, and it's something people need to learn to adjust too.  There are also risks associated with change, because without risks there would be no hard decisions in life.  With that being said, having your heart broken - whether it's from a break up, someone cheating, a death, a fight - it's all apart of the change and the risk of being in a relationship with someone (not necessarily a romantic relationship).  I believe that love should never been seen as something pointless, it should be seen as a learning step.  Even though it may hurt, there is always something to learn or a way to grow.  

From what I have learned over the years about love is that to be loved is the most selfish thing a person can have.  To have that bliss and knowledge that you are loved, people care for you, etc., is one of the greatest feelings in the world.  It's also the most selfish thing a person can have and take advantage of.  However to love someone, whether its platonic, romantic or unconditional love, is the most self-less thing a person can do.  To show your love to someone, it gives them happiness.  It's human nature to feel needed and wanted, by loving someone you are filling that need - especially where its a type of relationship where you put their needs first.


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 27, 2015)

well idk whether or not life is meaningless is subjective

to some love is what gives their life meaning, thus making it not pointless

meaning in life is a man made phenomena and youre allowed to come to the conclusion of your own personal lack of meaning, but to many their lives feel meaningful simply because they decided it would be as such.

so i suppose you can roll around and mope about this all you want,  but in the end meaning is made up and whether or not its meaningful or meaningless doesnt actually matter at all, and the meaning of life can be labeled an opinion.

back to love being pointless, many people love love and would disagree regarding its point, but if youve decided love is a pointless endeavor in your life and feel content with that thats your choice.

meaning and point are all your own decision and sitting around fretting about your decision of lifes value wont change it or do any good at all for others. worrying about meaninglessness is even more meaningless than the life youve sought to prove to yourself is meaningless.

being an incredibly nice person means you are most likely a very empathetic/compassionate person. though this does make you succeptible to people who arent as empathetic and are willing to take control of you through your niceness, its still considered a positive trait. 

besides, you could say every good thing is technically a bad thing. all things have negative points to them. no trait exists flawlessly, and thats what makes many parts of life tactical. if you dont like being nice then stop being nice. the pro to not being nice is that you arent succeptible to being used, but the con is people wont like you. see? it works either way.

thats all i had to say really. best of luck with your existential crisis.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2015)

Uh.... I already said myself love and life isn't pointless on page 5, changing my mind.  And I requested a lock.  Gandalf and Tina, you guys were here and you didn't lock the thread??  I am requesting another lock now.  This thread is unnecessary and will only spew forth negativity, like I said in my previous post.

EDIT: There, requested it again.


----------



## Chris (Jun 27, 2015)

Space Dandy said:


> Uh.... I already said myself love and life isn't pointless on page 5, changing my mind.  And I requested a lock.  Gandalf and Tina, you guys were here and you didn't lock the thread??  I am requesting another lock now.  This thread is unnecessary and will only spew forth negativity, like I said in my previous post.
> 
> EDIT: There, requested it again.



We don't always lock on request - especially not active threads getting good responses.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 27, 2015)

*LOVE* is awesome. But _*relationships*_ are hard and confusing. Once you find the right thing you'll agree, it just takes a lot of sifting through not-love to find the true stuff.


----------



## Chaotix (Jun 27, 2015)

My Take on this can go both ways.

Love is pointless if you're the type of person who doesn't wanna fall in love,get married,start a family etcc. It's your CHOICE to be who you wan't to be and no one is forcing you to make decisions. I don't have a problem with people who don't wanna fall in love so just do what you're doing and if love finds you then so be it and if it doesn't then that's fine too.

If you're the type of person who's feelings gets hurt a lot then LOVE is probably not meant for you cause broken hearts hurts the feelings A LOT.

Love is not pointless and I think of love like this. 

Some people think love is just talking kind, warm and cute words to each other, love is just telling “I love you”, is just being together and having fun. But reality is a bit different and love is hard. So what the true love meant to be? It's caring of someone you love, being with him/her when he/she needs your help, doing everything to protect and look after him/her.

Love is not always about Sex and Marriage. It's about being happy with yourself and caring for others in reality.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 27, 2015)

Love can be platonic or romantic.

Though, I've never been blessed with truly feeling either.  Sometimes, I want to say it's all pointless and to give up.  However, despite all the heart break between the two, I don't want to give up just yet.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 27, 2015)

that's why I'm both nice and a huge b!tch c:


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 27, 2015)

I can just smell the emo

It's stronger than my eBO


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2015)

Tina said:


> We don't always lock on request - especially not active threads getting good responses.



Darn it, I've been double-crossed.  Well ... I guess this can stay open.  But stop directing your posts at me people D: I already changed my mind about the thread title...


----------



## Perri (Jul 14, 2015)

There's different kinds of love. Romantic, sexual, (I guess. I'm no love doctor.) platonic, unconditional. I consider animal companions to be loved unconditionally. I can't imagine how my life would be if my family, friends, and pets didn't love me, or if I didn't love them. Romantic love doesn't find some people, and that's totally fine. Maybe you're aromatic and/or asexual, or celibate. Maybe you just don't find the purpose of romantic relationships, just because you don't want to procreate, or can't. Family isn't always loving, unfortunately. But if you can't accept the concept and importance of love in some form, then it can't accept you.

I know about one person who's too nice all the time. giving love and being nice or polite are two different things. I love my mom. Doesn't mean I haven't been rude to her, or whatever.


----------

